
Building a Killer Web App In 45 Minutes - pius
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/12/building-a-killer-web-app-in-45-minutes/
======
ovi256
Wow, worst poll ever: the options are sorted by popularity. Yep, self-
confirmed prophecy.

------
gojomo
If TechCrunch used honest headlines, that would be 'brainstorm a killer web
app idea in 45 minutes' -- there's no building involved, especially with only
one actual coder (Mullenweg) confirmed on the panel.

In a good brainstorming session, you might get dozens of good ideas in 45
minutes -- and only trying them out further will determine if they're
'killer'.

TechCrunch: lying for inlinks since 2005.

